# en herbe



## LuGi

Hola Todos, 

alguien me puede ayudar para traducir " compositeur en herbe"? he pensado en traducirlo con "novato" o "aprendiz" pero no me acaba de gustar...

gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

en herbe significa "en crecimiento" como el trigo cuando todavía no se le ven las espigas : insiste en  los pocos años que tiene el compositor

novato o aprendiz se refieren al que aprende sin tener en cuenta la edad


----------



## GURB

_compositor en cierne(s)_
Buenas tardes


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Ludgi
Yo dirìa: neofita, inexperto, y tambien aprendiz...


----------



## yserien

Bravo Gurb, "compositor en ciernes" !!


----------



## Asilef17

como traduciriais en español: "artiste en herbe"?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Asilef17

merci à tous et à toutes!


----------



## Ismismasmito

futuro artista.


----------



## langue07

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Hola:

Journaliste en herbes

He encontrado esta expresión en un reportaje sobre niños que 
visitaban una emisora de radio. ¿Qué quiere decir?


----------



## Sersol

*"En herbes"* = en formación, en crecimiento, en ciernes. Se usa en actividades de iniciación para niños y jóvenes, como Reporters en herbes.


*Saludos*


----------



## langue07

Sersol, gracias. Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- en agraz


> en agraz loc. adv. Que todavía está en preparación:
> escritor, novela en agraz.


Del diccionario de la casa.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## NattSoler

¡Hola a todos! No sé qué significado tiene esta expresión en francés. 
Se trata de un artículo que habla de la caza del Yeti y la frase a traducir es "Les armes à feu ne sont pas interdites. Mais on invite les *Rambos en herbe* à méditer sur ce conseil de sécurité." 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Paquita

Rambo: https://www.google.fr/search?q=ramb...Cw&biw=939&bih=582&sei=s8QDUeCyJabO0QXpvIDYBQ

Para "en herbe" leer el hilo desde el principio.


----------



## NattSoler

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jadiazcon

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Cómo se podría traducir al español: Dictateur en herbe.

On savait déjà par François Bayrou ce qu'est la vraie nature de Nicolas Sarkozy, celle d'un *dictateur en herbe* qui, non content de trancher de tout dans une souveraine solitude, prétend tout contrôler dans les médias comme dans les affaires. Et encore, pour le leader centriste, dans l'expression *"dictateur en herbe"*, l'herbe est de trop. Dictateur bel et bien, oui, déjà avéré et dûment estampillé, foi de Bay​rou.

________________
*Note de modération:*
Indiquer la source est obligatoire, règle 4:
http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-chroniques/2009-03-27/bayrou-sarkozy-et-la-banane/1239/0/329583


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jadiazcon:

Como ves, ya existía un hilo sobre "en herbe" y he unido tu pregunta a dicho hilo (encontrarás los hilos existentes en el diccionario, cuyo acceso se encuentra en la parte superior de las páginas del foro, a las voces formando el título del mismo). 

Lee este hilo desde el principio y verás las distintas propuestas que se han hecho según los distintos contextos planteados. 

Las dos traducciones más habituales son: *en ciernes*, o *en agraz*.

Gévy


----------



## jadiazcon

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mabsurda

Como variación semántica *en herbe* también podría significar _*en potencia*_, por ejemplo en *dictador en potencia*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mabsurda,

Sí, efectivamente, "en herbe" es sinónimo de "en puissance" (en potencia) cuando hablamos de una persona.

¡Bien visto! 

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tenemos en francés _en puissance_ para traducir _en potencia_ y no corresponde exactamente a _en herbe_.
_En puissance_ es el estado anterior, por ejemplo (un poco extremo, estoy de acuerdo ):
- Tous les ovules et spmermatozoides sont des êtres en puissance, ce n'est que quand l'une est fécondée par l'autre qu'ils sont des êtres en herbe.

Para tu ejemplo, cualquiera puede ser un dictador _en potencia_ (tú, yo...) _en herbe_, solo lo será él que ya ha dado signos de esta tendencia pero que todavía no ha llegado a su madurez.

Una vez dicho todo esto, a efectos de estilo (para evitar repetir alguna de las soluciones dadas en este hilo) y en contextos muy acotados sí se podría traducir por _en potencia_.

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT:*

¡Vaya! No te había visto Gévy, no estamos del todo de acuerdo .


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Para tu ejemplo, cualquiera puede ser un dictador _en potencia_ (tú, yo...) _en herbe_, solo lo será él que ya ha dado signos de esta tendencia pero que todavía no ha llegado a su madurez.
> 
> Una vez dicho todo esto, a efectos de estilo (para evitar repetir alguna  de las soluciones dadas en este hilo) y en contextos muy acotados sí se  podría traducir por _en potencia_.


Para la segunda opción no veo realmente en qué casos se podría usar_ en potencia_ en vez de _en ciernes_, a no ser que el locutor se equivoque de sentido, pero no es tarea del traductor subsanar un error.
Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Martine et Gurb,

Au départ j'allais faire la même distinction que vous, mais en vérifiant dans différents oeuvres, je me suis ravisée et je pense qu'on peut le traduire par "en potencia" si l'on s'en tient aux définitions suivantes :


> En herbe : "en puissance, virtuel", en parlant d'enfants ou d'individus jeunes présentant à l'état virtuel des dispositions particulières.
> Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions, Alain Rey et Sophie Chantreau, Les usuels du Robert, 1993.





> En herbe
> − [En parlant d'une pers.] Qui se destine (à un emploi, à une carrière), qui est ou paraît destiné (à un état). Synon. _futur, en puissance.__Cet auteur en herbe [Racine] soucieux d'être connu et applaudi des hommes (Mauriac, Vie Racine,1928, p. 22).Bon nombre d'« esprits faux » et péremptoires sont des paranoïaques en herbe dont le jugement glisse toujours hors des voies du réel (Mounier, Traité caract.,1946, p. 630)
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/herbe
> _


Gévy


----------



## monzi

En algunos contextos: ''aspirante, ''aspirante a''.
Ej.: ''Poète en herbe'', ''aspirante a poeta''.


----------

